
Nonprofits get $10k a month free adwords - lootsauce
https://www.google.com/grants/
======
lootsauce
This is not new and on it's face a great thing for Google to do, but.... the
cynical side of me wonders how much does Google actually benefit from this
free money inflating ad prices on their platform for the larger players that
will pay more. If the market is efficient then it is just a transfer from the
larger ad buyers to the smaller non-profit ad buyers but also not seemingly a
horrible thing. But one does still wonder...

~~~
lootsauce
Here is another facet to my cynical take on this. Google is basically printing
large tax deductions out of thin air while boosting the bid rate on these ads.

